# Confession Of Love For The Lord And True Guru



## pk70 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Confession of love for the Lord and True Guru*


*For a Sikh, Guru and the Lord are more important than any thing else, this is what Sikh is infused with as a spiritual learner. Interestingly in the same way, being emotional about the Lord and the Guru, a respected SPN member asked me to elaborate a shabad to share with others. Let’s look at that Guru shabad which addresses this concept of love for the Guru and the Lord particularly*
*ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ **॥ **ਸਤਗੁਰ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇਆ **॥ **ਹਮ ਚੇਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਲਗਹ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਜਿਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਪੰਥੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Rāmkalī mėhlā 4. **Saṯgur ḏa▫i▫ā karahu har melhu mere parīṯam parāṇ har rā▫i▫ā. **Ham cẖerī ho▫e lagah gur cẖarṇī jin har parabẖ mārag panth ḏikẖā▫i▫ā. ||1|| *
*Ramkali 4th Guru. **My True Guru, mercifully unite me with the Lord. God, the King, is the friend of my life-breath (actual my beloved). **Becoming a hand-maid, I repair to the feet of the Guru, who has shown to me the path and way to my God Lord.   (Note. Translation has flaws, in essence it states “ Oh Lord have mercy so that I meet a true Guru, my beloved Lord you are support of my life. As a maid I will remain in Guru’s refuse in humbleness that has shown me the path to the Lord”)*
* A prayer is being done to the Lord to have a True Guru as it is the only Guru who can show the path to the Lord as per Dr Sahib Singh ji, interpretation, above translation shows the prayer is offered to True Guru to meet the Lord. Both ways, stress is on the devotee’s prayer to be with the Lord through the True Guru.*
* Here a longing for the Lord is expressed, a longing that is filled with love and humbleness. Some just in speculative state of mind try to attach Sikhism to Buddhism by giving the reasons actually lack the facts. There is no longing in Buddhism to be united with that energy Lord Buddha talks about; there is no stress on pervading Ordinance of the only Creator. Sree Guru Granth Sahib repeatedly stresses on these vital points. No wonder Guru ji moves on by mentioning only once about Buddha as one of the numerous the Lord created (Jap Ji.) otherwise no where else Lord Buddha’s wisdom is mentioned as of Vedas.  Coming back to the longing for the Lord, now imagine, some one leads you to your goal, how the heart will be humble in gratitude. Guru ji expresses that gratitude in last Guru vaak. In other words, it is all about surrender to Guru, to stay only in his refuge to materialize the strong longing for the Lord.*
*ਰਾਮ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਇਆ **॥ **ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਬੇਲੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਸਖਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*Rām mai har har nām man bẖā▫i▫ā. **Mai har bin avar na ko▫ī belī merā piṯā māṯā har sakẖā▫i▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. *
*My Master, the Lord-God's Name is pleasing to my mind. **Without God, I have no other friend. The Lord alone is my father, mother and associate(friend). Pause. *
*Here is the longing described and stressed by weaving all relations around the Lord. Here talk is about the mind and its full attention on the Lord to be accepted. The mind has fallen for the Lord’s name. Often I state that Sikhi is all about living in Lord’s love. So, Guru States that his mind longs for Lord’s Name and it pleases him, there is no other one but the Lord who is capable of giving all care.*
*ਮੇਰੇ ਇਕੁ ਖਿਨੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਨ ਰਹਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੇਖੇ ਮਰਹਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਇਆ **॥ **ਧਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਵਡ ਭਾਗ ਗੁਰ ਸਰਣੀ ਆਏ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਪਾਇਆ **॥**੨**॥ *
*Mere ik kẖin parān na rahėh bin parīṯam bin ḏekẖe marėh merī mā▫i▫ā. **Ḏẖan ḏẖan vad bẖāg gur sarṇī ā▫e har gur mil ḏarsan pā▫i▫ā. ||2|| *
*Without my beloved, I can live not even for an instant. Sans seeing Him, I die, O my mother. **Blessed, blessed is my great destiny, that I have sought, the Guru's protection and meeting with the Guru, have seen the Lord's sight. *
*Above first longing is expressed, then soul’s being in love with the Creator, is expressed in beautiful words. Mind just cannot imagine being all right without the Lord. It’s like imagining pains of separation by being separated from Him for a moment. Living become just impossible without the Lord in that state of mind, there remains none that can attract the mind with so much force. Next Guru ji praises and applauds those who take refuge in Guru and behold the Lord. Again, it starts with the need of Guru ,and through Guru the miracle of seeing the Lord occurs.*
*ਮੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਸੂਝੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਮਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਜਪੁ ਜਪਉ ਜਪਾਇਆ **॥ **ਨਾਮਹੀਣ ਫਿਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਨਕਟੇ ਤਿਨ ਘਸਿ ਘਸਿ ਨਕ ਵਢਾਇਆ **॥**੩**॥ *
*Mai avar na ko▫ī sūjẖai būjẖai man har jap japa▫o japā▫i▫ā. **Nāmhīṇ firėh se nakte ṯin gẖas gẖas nak vaḏẖā▫i▫ā. ||3|| *
*Within my mind, I can think not of any other, so, I utter and repeat the Lord's Name alone. **The shameless ones, They wander about without the Name. Their noses are gratingly shorn off.  (Actually it means they lose respect)*
*Here, one who is imbued with the Lord is completely absorbed in recitation of His name and there are those who are into Maya and their attention is not on the Lord but Maya. Such people, Guru ji says, depart from here without having any acceptance from the Lord. In other words, those who are not imbued with the Him, live shamelessly. *
*ਮੋ ਕਉ ਜਗਜੀਵਨ ਜੀਵਾਲਿ ਲੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਰਿਦ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸਾਇਆ **॥ **ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਪੂਰਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ **॥**੪**॥**੫**॥ *
*Mo ka▫o jagjīvan jīvāl lai su▫āmī riḏ anṯar nām vasā▫i▫ā. **Nānak gurū gurū hai pūrā mil saṯgur nām ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. ||4||5|| *
*O my Master, the Life of the World, re-animate Thou me, that I may enshrine Thy Name in my mind. **O my Nanak, perfect is the great Guru. Meeting with the True Guru, contemplate I the Lord's Name. *
*Again, supplication is done before the life giver Lord to remain imbued with Him. To live in a state of being in love with the Lord has become so dear, to get out of it for a moment, is totally unbearable for the soul. So Lord is humbly being begged to be merciful to give energy to keep His love in the heart regardless any situation is faced with. Next Vaak is dedicated to Guru who caused this union with the Lord. He is the perfect Guru who unites with the Lord. In Gurbani , True Guru is defined** ਅੰਤਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹੈ ਪੂਰੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਆ ਦਿਖਾਈ **॥**੧**॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥**(425 SGGS)
**An**ṯ**ar nām ni**ḏẖ**ān hai pūrai sa**ṯ**gur **ḏ**ī▫ā **ḏ**ik**ẖ**ā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
**The treasure of the Naam is within; the Perfect True Guru has shown this to me. ||1||Pause||*
*If true Guru is not met, Lord is not realized and meditation remains incomplete, so praise of only the perfect Guru is expressed. This also makes it more clear why in Sikhi, only the Lord is sought through true Guru otherwise so called Gurus are themselves in quagmire of Maya and would keep the followers too in to it*




*To be continued*


----------



## pk70 (Jan 12, 2009)

*ਮੁਠਾ ਆਪਿ ਮੁਹਾਏ ਸਾਥੈ **॥ **ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਆਗੂ ਜਾਪੈ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Muṯẖā āp muhā▫e sāthai. **Nānak aisā āgū jāpai. ||1|| *
*Who himself is beguiled and beguiles his comrades; **he appears to be the leader, O Nanak! *
*So Guru ji solutes to the true Guru, expresses extreme love for the Lord. It is a fundamental element to pursue path to the Lord also known as the unconditional love for Him and obeying Him and Guru perfectly. Longing for the Lord and necessity of the true Guru come in a state of surrendering of mind otherwise intellect affected by perverse temptations will not allow a person to gain any thing on this pious path.  Please ponder over what Kabir ji says in this context (SGGS-328) *
*ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਧੈ ਸਨੇਹੁ **॥ **ਜਬ ਲਗੁ **ਰਸੁ **ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਨਹੀ ਨੇਹੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*If the bride has no love for her husband, how can husband's love for her increase? **As long as there is worldly **attachment(mind usually tempted for)**, so long there cannot be Divine love. Pause.* 
*This is the reason that Guru becomes adorable and the mind harbors extreme reverence and gratitude for the Guru; only True Guru convinces the mind to love the Lord beyond doubts, suspecision and other attachments. All said in the Shabad are practical issues as there is nothing to gain in mere talks as per Gurbani.*

*(Note: I have avoided replacing translation done by S. Manmohan Singh Ji where it conveys the message alright)*
*G Singh*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 13, 2009)

pk70 ji

Forgive me for my words. They can never be as deeply shaped by the Guru's love as your words are. But I need to say this -- He delivers us in every tense moment of the day, and He rejoices with us in our moments of joy. When He hears our cries, He answers. And never fails us.


----------



## pk70 (Jan 13, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> pk70 ji
> 
> Forgive me for my words. They can never be as deeply shaped by the Guru's love as your words are. But I need to say this -- He delivers us in every tense moment of the day, and He rejoices with us in our moments of joy. When He hears our cries, He answers. And never fails us.




*Very true aad jio,*
* Gurbni very well says the same, SGGS 200*
*ਆਪੇ ਦਾਤਾ ਆਪਿ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਿ **॥ 
**Āpe ḏāṯā āp parṯipāl. 
**He Himself is the Giver; He Himself is the Cherisher. 

**ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ **॥**੪**॥**੧੦੫**॥**੧੭੪**॥ (SGGS Ji 200)
**Niṯ niṯ Nānak rām nām samāl. ||4||105||174|| 
**Continually, continuously, O Nanak, dwell upon the Name of the Lord. ||4||105||174||*


----------



## pk70 (Jan 13, 2009)

*To see what has been achieved and to what state, the mind is elevated by surrendering the intellect that decays all efforts to pursue spirituality. Guru ji expresses in the following Shabad, I call magic of Guru refuge, many without listening to Guru get stuck in futile arguments that take away virtues of the soul*
*ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਮੋਹਿ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਈ **॥ **ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਾਈ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Gauri 5th Guru. **Through Guru's Word, I have gained the supreme status. **The Perfect Guru has preserved my honour. *
*ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਉਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉੱਚੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਈ ਹੈ**, (**ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ* *ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੁਕਾਬਲੇ ਤੇ) ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਰੱਖ ਲਈ ਹੈ**।**੧**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਧਿਆਇਓ ਮੋਹਿ ਨਾਉ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਮੋਹਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਥਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*By Guru's world I have remembered the Name. **Through the Guru's grace I have obtained a place of rest. Pause. *
* (**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਹੈ**, **ਤੇ**, **ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਥਾਂ ਮਿਲ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ (ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ* *ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ)**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਰਸਨ ਵਖਾਣੀ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਮੇਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ **॥**੨**॥ *
*The Guru's hymns I hear and repeat with my tongue. **Through Guru's grace Nectar sweet has become my speech. *
*(**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ) ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੀ* *ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ ਭੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਉਚਾਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ**, **ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ* *ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਮੇਰੀ (ਰਾਸ-ਪੂੰਜੀ ਬਣ ਗਈ ਹੈ)**।**੨**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਮਿਟਿਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਆਪੁ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਦਇਆ ਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਵਡ ਪਰਤਾਪੁ **॥**੩**॥ *
*By Guru's word my self-conceit is removed. **By Guru's grace, great is my glory. *
*ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਮੇਰਾ ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ ਮਿਟ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ**, **ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ* *ਦਇਆ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਰਾ ਬੜਾ ਤੇਜ-ਪਰਤਾਪ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ (ਕਿ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਹੁਣ ਮੇਰੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ* *ਢੁੱਕਦਾ)**।**੩**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਮਿਟਿਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਭਰਮੁ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਸਭੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ **॥**੪**॥ *
*Through Gurbani my doubt is dispelled. **Through Guru's Word, I have seen the Lord everywhere. *
*ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ**, **ਤੇ ਹੁਣ ਮੈਂ ਹਰ-ਥਾਂ-ਵੱਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵੇਖ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ**।**੪**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਕੀਨੋ ਰਾਜੁ ਜੋਗੁ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤਰਿਆ ਸਭੁ ਲੋਗੁ **॥**੫**॥ *
*Through Guru's word I have enjoyed secular and spiritual sovereignty. **By the Guru's company all the men are saved. *
*ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਸਤ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ* *ਮਾਣ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ**। (**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਰਹਿ ਕੇ) ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ ਹੀ** (**ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ**।**੫**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਮੇਰੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਸਿਧਿ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਨਾਉ ਨਿਧਿ **॥**੬**॥ *
*Through Guru's Word my affairs are adjusted. **Through Guru's Word I have received the Name treasure. *
* (**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸਫਲਤਾ ਹੋ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ**, **ਗੁਰੂ* *ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਮੈਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ (ਜੋ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸਭ* *ਕਾਮਯਾਬੀਆਂ ਦਾ) ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ**।**੬**। *
*ਜਿਨਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਨੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਆਸਾ **॥ **ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਕਟੀਐ ਜਮ ਕੀ ਫਾਸਾ **॥**੭**॥ *
*Who-ever has placed confidence in my Guru, **his death noose has been cut. *
*(**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਆਸ (ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ) ਧਾਰ ਲਈ ਹੈ**, **ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜਮ ਦੀ ਫਾਹੀ ਕੱਟੀ ਗਈ ਹੈ**।**੭**। *
*ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਬਚਨਿ ਜਾਗਿਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਕਰਮੁ **॥ **ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ **॥**੮**॥**੮**॥ *
*By, Guru's word my good fortune has awakened. **Through the Guru, Nanak has met the Supreme Lord. *
*ਹੇ* *ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਰੀ ਕਿਸਮਤਿ ਜਾਗ ਪਈ ਹੈ**, **ਮੈਨੂੰ* *ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ**।**੮**।**੮**। *


----------



## pk70 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Without the love of Lord in the heart, what kind of person one becomes; Fifth Nanak openly declares the tormented and misguided life of such individual. It is like one who is inflicted with a disease and trying to save others who may not have that disease.*
*First Nanak(SGGS 831)*
*ਰੈਣਿ ਅੰਧਾਰੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਤਿ **॥ **ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਝੂਠੇ ਕੁਚਲ ਕਛੋਤਿ **॥ **ਬੇਦੁ ਪੁਕਾਰੈ ਭਗਤਿ ਸਰੋਤਿ **॥ **ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਾਨੈ ਵੇਖੈ ਜੋਤਿ **॥**੬**॥ *
*The night of life is dark and immaculate is the light of the Lord's Name. **Without the Name, false, filthy and untouchable are the mortals. **The Vedas preach the sermon of the Lord's devotional service. **He who continually hears and believes, sees the Lord's light. *
*There is a warning from Guru to those who without knowing or believing in the Lord preach others *
*ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਬਹੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਕਰਣੈਹਾਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ **॥ 
**Karam ḏẖaram jugaṯ baho karṯā karṇaihār na jānai. 
**He may perform all sorts of religious rituals and good actions, but he does not know the Creator Lord, the Doer of all. 
**ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਕਰੈ ਆਪਿ ਨ ਕਮਾਵੈ ਤਤੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਨ ਪਛਾਨੈ **॥ (SGGS 380)
**Upḏes karai āp na kamāvai ṯaṯ sabaḏ na pacẖẖānai. 
**He teaches, but does not practice what he preaches; he does not realize the essential reality of the Word of the Shabad.*
*Without any faith in the Creator and His praise, how they are described by Fifth Nanak*
*ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ **॥ **ਬਿਨੁ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਜੈਸੇ ਸਰਪ ਆਰਜਾਰੀ **॥ **ਤਿਉ ਜੀਵਹਿ ਸਾਕਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਬਿਸਾਰੀ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Gauri 5th Guru. **Without Lord's meditation, mortal's life is like that of a snake. **So lives the mammon worshipper, by forgetting the Name. *
* (**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਵੇਂ ਸੱਪ ਦੀ ਉਮਰ ਹੈ (ਉਮਰ ਤਾਂ ਲੰਮੀ ਹੈ**, **ਪਰ ਸੱਪ ਸਦਾ ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਡੰਗ* *ਹੀ ਮਾਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਟੁੱਟੇ ਹੋਏ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ* *ਨਾਮ ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਵਿਅਰਥ ਜੀਵਨ ਹੀ) ਜੀਊਂਦੇ ਹਨ (ਮੌਕਾ ਬਣਨ ਤੇ* *ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਡੰਗ ਹੀ ਮਾਰਦੇ ਹਨ)**।**੧**। *
* ਏਕ ਨਿਮਖ ਜੋ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਮਹਿ ਜੀਆ **॥ **ਕੋਟਿ ਦਿਨਸ ਲਾਖ ਸਦਾ ਥਿਰੁ ਥੀਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*He, who lives in meditation, even for a moment, **lives for lacs of millions of days, nay rather becomes stable for ever. Pause. *
*ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਜੇਹੜਾ ਇਕ ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ ਭੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਿਆ ਜਾਏ**, **ਉਹ**, **ਮਾਨੋ**, **ਲੱਖਾਂ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਦਿਨ (ਜੀਊ ਲਿਆ**, **ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮਨੁੱਖ* *ਦਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ) ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਅਡੋਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਬਿਨੁ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਾਸ **॥ **ਕਾਗ ਬਤਨ ਬਿਸਟਾ ਮਹਿ ਵਾਸ **॥**੨**॥ *
*Without Lord's meditation accursed is the doing of works. **Like the crow's beak, an apostate's abode is in ordure. *
* (**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ!) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝ ਕੇ ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨੇ ਫਿਟਕਾਰ-ਜੋਗ ਹੀ ਹਨ**, **ਜਿਵੇਂ* *ਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਚੁੰਝ ਗੰਦ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ**, **ਤਿਵੇਂ ਸਿਮਰਨ-ਹੀਨ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੂੰਹ** (**ਨਿੰਦਾ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ) ਗੰਦ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ**।**੨**। *


----------



## pk70 (Jan 15, 2009)

*It is hard to talk about the Lord with the people who are mired with duality or guided by their self-conceit of being learned, Kabir ji expresses it beautifully. SGGS 333*
*ਤੇਰੀ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਕਥਾ ਕਾਇ ਸਿਉ ਕਹੀਐ ਐਸਾ ਕੋਇ ਬਿਬੇਕੀ ॥ 
[/FONT]Ŧerī nirgun kathā kā▫e si▫o kahī▫ai aisā ko▫e bibekī. 
[/FONT]Unto whom should I speak Your speech, O Lord; it is beyond the three qualities. Is there anyone with such discerning wisdom? 

[/FONT]ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਆ ਪਲੀਤਾ ਤਿਨਿ ਤੈਸੀ ਝਲ ਦੇਖੀ ॥੩॥੩॥੪੭॥ 
[/FONT]Kaho Kabīr jin ḏī▫ā palīṯā ṯin ṯaisī jẖal ḏekẖī. ||3||3||47|| 
[/FONT]Says Kabeer, as is the fuse which you apply, so is the flash you will see. ||3||3||47*


----------



## pk70 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Kabir ji guides to the path, instead of doubting, believe in Guru and then walk on the path and see*
*ਸਾਤੈਂ ਸਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਬਾਚਾ ਜਾਣਿ **॥ **ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਲੇਹੁ ਪਰਵਾਣਿ **॥ **ਛੂਟੈ ਸੰਸਾ ਮਿਟਿ ਜਾਹਿ ਦੁਖ **॥ **ਸੁੰਨ ਸਰੋਵਰਿ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਸੁਖ **॥**੮**॥ *
*The seventh Lunar day - Know Gurbani as true, **and the pervading soul(Lord) shall accept thee. **Thy doubt shall be stilled and trouble effaced, **thou shalt obtain the peace of the celestial ocean. *
*ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ! ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਧਾਰੋ**, (**ਇਸ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (ਦੇ ਨਾਮ)* *ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਪ੍ਰੋ ਲਵੋ**; (**ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਸਹਿਮ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਗਾ**, **ਦੁਖ-ਕਲੇਸ਼* *ਮਿਟ ਜਾਣਗੇ**, **ਉਸ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਵਿਚ ਚੁੱਭੀ ਲਾ ਸਕੋਗੇ**, **ਜਿਥੇ ਸਹਿਮ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ ਕੋਈ ਫੁਰਨੇ* *ਨਹੀਂ ਉਠਦੇ ਅਤੇ ਸੁਖ ਮਾਣੋ**।**੮**। *


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 15, 2009)

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:
 
ਅਨਹਦੁ ਵਾਜੈ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ॥ 
anehadh vaajai sehaj suhaelaa ||
The Unstruck Melody resounds and resonates in peaceful ease.
 
ਸਬਦਿ ਅਨੰਦ ਕਰੇ ਸਦ ਕੇਲਾ ॥ 
sabadh anandh karae sadh kaelaa ||
I rejoice in the eternal bliss of the Word of the Shabad.
 
 ਸਹਜ ਗੁਫਾ ਮਹਿ ਤਾੜੀ ਲਾਈ ਆਸਣੁ ਊਚ ਸਵਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
sehaj gufaa mehi thaarree laaee aasan ooch savaariaa jeeo ||1||
In the cave of intuitive wisdom I sit, absorbed in the silent trance of the Primal Void. I have obtained my seat in the heavens. ||1||
 
 ਫਿਰਿ ਘਿਰਿ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ॥ 
fir ghir apunae grih mehi aaeiaa ||
After wandering through many other homes and houses, I have returned to my own home,
 
 ਜੋ ਲੋੜੀਦਾ ਸੋਈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
jo lorreedhaa soee paaeiaa ||
and I have found what I was longing for.
 
ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਇ ਰਹਿਆ ਹੈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਗੁਰਿ ਅਨਭਉ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਦਿਖਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
thripath aghaae rehiaa hai santhahu gur anabho purakh dhikhaariaa jeeo ||2||
I am satisfied and fulfilled; O Saints, the Guru has shown me the Fearless Lord God. ||2||
 
 ਆਪੇ ਰਾਜਨੁ ਆਪੇ ਲੋਗਾ ॥ 
aapae raajan aapae logaa ||
He Himself is the King, and He Himself is the people.
 
ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ਆਪੇ ਭੋਗਾ ॥ 
aap nirabaanee aapae bhogaa ||
He Himself is in Nirvaanaa, and He Himself indulges in pleasures.
 
v  ਆਪੇ ਤਖਤਿ ਬਹੈ ਸਚੁ ਨਿਆਈ ਸਭ ਚੂਕੀ ਕੂਕ ਪੁਕਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
aapae thakhath behai sach niaaee sabh chookee kook pukaariaa jeeo ||3||
He Himself sits on the throne of true justice, answering the cries and prayers of all. ||3||
 
ਜੇਹਾ ਡਿਠਾ ਮੈ ਤੇਹੋ ਕਹਿਆ ॥ 
jaehaa ddithaa mai thaeho kehiaa ||
As I have seen Him, so have I described Him.
 
 ਤਿਸੁ ਰਸੁ ਆਇਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਭੇਦੁ ਲਹਿਆ ॥ 
this ras aaeiaa jin bhaedh lehiaa ||
This Sublime Essence comes only to one who knows the Mystery of the Lord.
 
 ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਕੁ ਪਸਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩॥੧੦॥ 
jothee joth milee sukh paaeiaa jan naanak eik pasaariaa jeeo ||4||3||10||
His light merges into the Light, and he finds peace. O servant Nanak, this is all the Extension of the One. ||4||3||10||

Ang 75
Guru Arjan Dev ji


----------



## pk70 (Jan 15, 2009)

*aad jio
Thanks for posting the Shabad, it expresses the state of mind where the difference between Him and His creation disappears. many keep arguing on His Nirgun and Sargun Sroop instead of understanding the path.*


----------



## pk70 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Please ponder over the following Guru Vakas on SGGS Ji 350, guru Nanak states the whole story of worldly affair we witness or many time participate in it, then the  achievement of  enlightenment that makes the soul acceptable to the Lord*
*ਮਾਣਸ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ **॥ **ਕਰਣੀ ਕੁਤਾ ਦਰਿ ਫੁਰਮਾਨੁ **॥ **ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਿਹਮਾਨੁ **॥ **ਤਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਦਰਗਹ ਪਾਵੈ ਮਾਨੁ **॥**੪**॥**੪**॥ *
*Māṇas mūraṯ Nānak nām. **Karṇī kuṯā ḏar furmān. **Gur parsāḏ jāṇai mihmān. **Ŧā kicẖẖ ḏargėh pāvai mān. ||4||4|| *
*Nanak says that men are men only in shape and name. **In deeds they are dogs; this is the command of the Lord's court. **By Guru's grace, if man deems himself a guest in this world, **then does he acquire some honour in God's court. *
*ਨਾਨਕ** (**ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-ਵੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ) ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਹੈ**, **ਨਾਮ-ਮਾਤ੍ਰ ਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੈ**, **ਪਰ ਆਚਰਨ* *ਵਿਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਉਹ) ਕੁੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ (ਮਾਲਕ ਦੇ) ਦਰ ਤੇ (ਰੋਟੀ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ) ਹੁਕਮ (ਮੰਨ* *ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ)**। **ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਕੁਝ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ-ਮਾਣ ਲੈ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇ* *ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ (ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ) ਪਰਾਹੁਣਾ ਸਮਝੇ (ਤੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਲ ਇਤਨੀ* *ਪਕੜ ਨਾਹ ਰੱਖੇ**।**੪**।**੪**। *
*See the powerful metaphors used to grill acts of evil encouraged by some reason of greed and attachment that forces the mind to put all virtues as collaterals to receive a thing that ruins the beauty of human being. We only look like humans, don’t we? Yes we do, but look at our deeds. Are they leveled up to human standard in context of civility, compassion and justice? No, not at all, the facts found in this witnessing drama of greed and attachment, proves that our acts are of animals who are bound to do as guided by their instincts, no surprise, there is no civility, compassion a requirement for being what they are any way but in case of humans, there is a requirement and we lack that. As a dog obeys the master, humans do the same but their masters are greed, attachment and other negative forces that push them to annul all virtues over things that are not helpful in bringing them to the level of humans.*
*It is through Guru one realizes that in this world, he/she is not permanent but like a guest. That feeling infused by the Guru, elevates the soul to the higher levels, priority of living in Lord’s love, becomes a goal of that person as per Guru Guidance, filth of greed, attachment, lust, anger and ego gets cleaned, subsequently, from animal one turns to be human with all virtues. Lord accepts such devotees.

*


----------



## kiram (Jun 8, 2009)

Remembering this beautiful Shabad and how beautifully pk70 ji has elaborated Guru Ram Das Ji's baani in this thread : 

ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਬੇਲੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਮਾਤਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਖਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Mai har bin avar na ko▫ī belī merā piṯā māṯā har sakẖā▫i▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...HAR HAR NAAM MAN BHAYA {...DO...}.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------

